
Show HN: StartupGen – Generate startups with a click - Mechasparrow
http://startup-gen.surge.sh/
======
gigatexal
one of the ideas that came up was a decent one:

create a startup that offers financing for weddings.

~~~
Mechasparrow
Yeah, I'm going to have to find a way to monetize this lol. Slightly more
effective than monkeys on a typewriter perhaps?

~~~
gigatexal
Perhaps. But weddings are extravagant and people spend a ton on their happy
day. Might be something to it.

